
Show HN: Online Accounting Software with End-To-End Encryption - MarkMc
https://vaultaccounts.com/
======
MarkMc
Lead developer here. This is Windows/Mac desktop software which encrypts data
locally using a symmetric AES/CBC cipher before storing it to the cloud. In
addition we use Secure Remote Password protocol so the server never has access
to the user's password.

End-to-end encryption is enabled by default - this provides a very strong
layer of security but the downside is that we cannot recover the user's login
credentials if the user forgets them. We recommend users write down their User
ID and a password hint on a piece of paper and store it somewhere safe (or
alternatively disable end-to-end encryption, which allows us to reset the
user's login credentials).

The current version is designed for the UK market, but we are looking at
producing a US version soon.

Feedback welcome.

